# Virgin media HELP



## raegos (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all

I have just had my Virgin media TV (Tivo) package installed, the engineer was kind enough to run a cable to my bedroom so I can pick up a few channels as I don't have a mains aerial!

I need help and advice on the following,

when I plug the cable directly into my TV it only picks up analog TV and does not pick up any thing via the built in digital tuner,can any one tell me why?

also if I buy a second hand v or V+ box, can , will i get to view and control my programs this way? or at least get free view?

Please help?

thanks in advance!


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

raegos said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just had my Virgin media TV (Tivo) package installed, the engineer was kind enough to run a cable to my bedroom so I can pick up a few channels as I don't have a mains aerial!
> 
> ...


The analogue channels are all you'll receive. Your digital tuner is looking for channels in the freeview format, not the encrypted format that virginmedia use. Virgin don't send the freeview signal down the cable. You can't legally buy a virginmedia box as these always belong to virgin, we only rent them whilst we subscribe to the service, so anybody selling them would not have legal ownership, and the box anyway would need a smart card linked to your account.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

What you can do is redirect the tivo picture to your bedroom so you can watch it from there you will also be able to control it/change channels etc.

you'd need two pieces of equipment

The 1st is a tvlink for non sky boxes made by the same people

http://www.tvlink.co.uk/tvlinkplus.htm﻿

then you'd need one of these as the Tivo doesn't have a coaxle output

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-Scart-Coax-Video-Modulator/dp/B000M6SMKW﻿

the magic eye plugs in like so
http://www.tvlink.co.uk/downloads/185041484_tvlp.pdf﻿

With the rf converter you plug a scart lead from the Tivo into the the converter, it then sends the picture up the coaxle to the tvlink, then another coaxle goes to your other room, that connects to the magic eye and the magic eye connects to your Tv, the IR signal from your remote control is sent back down the coax to the magic eye box in the other room and it then sends out the ir signal and changes channels etc on the tivo

using my excellent drawing skills  it would look something like this

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c340/dannylau27/magiceye.png﻿

﻿


----------

